# Not much but BIG to us



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

We have a nine year old female that we have had since a puppy. When we first got Maggie, she was afraid of her own shadow, a plastic bag rattling or blowing in the wind and the bathroom amongst many, many other things. We worked hard and she has gotten over many of her little fears and leads a healthy, happy life. In all of these years, she has never walked all of the way into the bathroom of any house. My daughter had her at two different homes during her college years. Over the years here at home you could coax her partway into the bathroom but never get in all the way and certainly never across the whole floor. Usually, she'd stand just outside the door and bark at us, wanting to come in but afraid to. Well, today, after 9 years, our Maggie walked all the way into the bathroom, clear across to the tub and rug and actually looked into the tub. She came back in THREE times. Sniffed the rug and shoes. Of course I gave her little treats and scratched her back.
I can't imagine what fear has been in her mind all of these years and today it was gone. I was so tickled I actually got tears in my eyes.
It means nothing to anyone else but to see her willingly go into the bathroom after being afraid for 9 years, just made my day.
Robbie


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Robbie,

It made my day too!

When our baby overcomes a fear, shows trust and strength, it floods your whole being with such tenderness and joy!! 

All we want is for their lifes to be as happy and as joyful as they made ours be (and knowing how much in their debt we will always be : )

God's blessings to Maggie and your whole family! Rejoicing with you all!

Tanya


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

And then you really wonder what on earth was different today???


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thank you! Nothing was different in our lives today. Same as any other day. Maggie is such a sweet girl, it doesn't matter if she ever does it again. She overcame something that has worried her. Just like everything else that has frightened her in her younger years with time she has conquered many, many fears. This just took a LOT longer. She's always a happy girl and as gentle as can be.
Robbie


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Robbie, it is a BIG deal when they overcome their fears like that! Gracie is also afraid of plastic bags - so, anyone want to break into my house, bring a plastic bag with you, that will keep Gracie at bay







I'll be very proud of her the day she stops barking at 4 legged creatures on TV.







Glad Maggie's having a great day!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Maggie got over her fear of bags quite a few years ago. Now she's happy to stick her head in them when you come home with groceries. She's a kind and gentle girl. I used to call her my wet noodle. Something scared her and she'd glue herself to the floor like a wet noodle. LOL
Robbie


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna is also very fearful so I can relate. Its amazing how your heart swells over the little victories. Just the other day I noticed Brenna was scared of the bath tub so I climbed in and called her. She was clumsy and uneasy but stumbled in after me. I stepped out, she followed, repeated a few times each time I went in there. A couple days later she followed me in and hopped in on her own, now the tub is 'her' spot while I take care of business.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

YEAH for conquering the bathtub fear. Just curious, how old is Brenna? 
Robbie


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

Way to go Maggie!!!


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

And way to go Brenna!!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

J,M,M-Brenna just turned 2 this July
Kvon-Brenna says thanks!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

This is a huge brag and I know your heart was huge just watching her. To overcome such a fear, whether once or forever was a brave leap of faith for Maggie.

This was a great post. Thanks!


----------

